# snap at ther bait



## Danikovacs

Olá! Estou traduzindo este texto e fiquei na dúvida em duas questões: primeiro como poderia traduzir a expressão "snap at the bait" e também a expressão "wall to wall". Obrigada!

On Oct. 7, at the height of the presidential campaign, a tape appeared of Donald Trump saying vile things about women to _Access Hollywood_ host Billy Bush. We, the media, went berserk. For the next two weeks, as various women came forward accusing Trump of sexual assault, the coverage was *wall to wal*l. Hillary Clinton’s campaign *snapped at the bait* and made Trump’s misogyny the centerpiece of its strategy.

Pensei em "mordeu a isca" como uma das traduções para "snap at the bait"


----------



## RoinujNosde

Danikovacs said:


> "mordeu a isca"


Sim.

"Wall to wall" parece ser uma expressão para algo "de forma completa", não sei...


----------



## Danikovacs

RoinujNosde said:


> Sim.
> 
> "Wall to wall" parece ser uma expressão para algo "de forma completa", não sei...



Nesse caso não acho não, de qualquer maneira obrigada!


----------



## Archimec

... de uma ponta à outra...?


----------



## metaphrastes

Danikovacs said:


> Pensei em "mordeu a isca" como uma das traduções para "snap at the bait"


Esta solução é tentadora, porque _morder a isca _é uma expressão idiomática muito usada em português. Mas não penso que seja a melhor tradução, porque _morder a isca _é cair numa armadilha e ser capturado, ficando numa posição de fraqueza. Ao passo que para o staff da campanha presidencial de Hillary Clinton isto era um trunfo, e punha-os numa posição mais forte (enfraquecendo a credibilidade do adversário).

Não estou certo de que _to snap the bait _seja uma expressão idiomática em inglês. Apesar de o verbo _to snap _ter entre outros o significado de _morder, apanhar com os dentes, _este não me parece o mais adequado, pelo exposto acima.
_
Snap_, enquanto nome, pode significar, entre outras coisas:

The act of catching an object with the hands (o acto de apanhar um objecto com as mãos) 

Any undertaking that is easy to do (qualquer tarefa de fácil execução) 
As a verb:

To grasp hastily or eagerly (apanhar apressadamente ou com sofreguidão) 
Entre umas treze definições como substantivo e outras tantas como nome, estas três são as únicas que se adequam ao contexto do texto a traduzir.

Donde a primeira sugestão seria _pegaram no anzol (de imediato, com oportunismo, sem hesitação, &c). _Mas francamente a solução não é satisfatória, porque um pescador não pega no anzol com as mãos mas espera até o peixe morder e, então, puxa-o! Depois "dá corda", se o peixe é grande e forte, para o cansar, volta a puxar e a dar corda, e só quando o peixe está sem forças, puxa-o para fora da água.

Francamente, não conheço muito bem as expressões usadas pelos pescadores, mas talvez _puxaram o anzol _transmita a ideia de que o Trump foi apanhado num diálogo comprometedor, e que os seus oponentes imediatamente tiraram proveito disso, _esticando a linha de pesca _para lhe retirar as forças.

Certamente um pescador, ainda que amador, poderá ter uma solução bem melhor e, se possível, idiomática.



RoinujNosde said:


> "Wall to wall" parece ser uma expressão para algo "de forma completa", não sei...


É exactamente o que a expressão sugere...


Archimec said:


> ... de uma ponta à outra...?


Esta parece ser uma solução muito boa, e idiomática!


----------



## machadinho

Exemplo tirado do dicionário do Samuel Johnson: _"We snap at the bait without ever dreaming of the hook that goes along with it."_ Será que o contexto não autorizaria "mordeu a isca"? Por um lado, é possível que o vazamento da fita tenha mesmo sido uma armadilha, apesar de a equipe da Clintou achar que fosse um trunfo. Por outro lado, talvez o autor ou autora não domine bem a expressão "snap at the bait" e a tenha usado mal, não cabendo ao tradutor consertar certas infelicidades do original.

_wall to wall:_ De cabo a rabo? (Isso não devia estar num fio próprio?)


----------



## metaphrastes

machadinho said:


> é possível que o vazamento da fita tenha mesmo sido uma armadilha


Uma armadilha para a Clinton? _Well, not likely... but... who knows?
_


machadinho said:


> Por outro lado, talvez o autor ou autora não domine bem a expressão "snap at the bait" e a tenha usado mal, não cabendo ao tradutor consertar certas infelicidades do original


Bem, traduzir um texto medíocre pode ser uma imagem do inferno, mas... se a intenção do original (o chamado "propósito autoral") era dizer que a Clinton usou como trunfo um diálogo comprometedor para o Trump, porque não exprimir esta mesma ideia com uma imagem boa e adequada, em português.
Doutra forma, toda a gente com um mínimo de conhecimento do português vai acusar o tradutor de corromper um original que, possivelmente, seria excelente.
Seria o que alguns chamam "tradução dinâmica" e, se o dito "traduttore, traditore" exprime bem o fado dos tradutores, porque então não trair o sentido literal do original (quando este foi mal escrito e não faz qualquer sentido) em vez de trair o propósito e a ideia mal realizados pelo autor, ajudando-o, assim como um professor que corrige a vermelho as passagens mal escritas duma redacção de escola?
Falo em relação a escritores medíocres, porque se for um Shakespeare, um Camões ou Eça de Queirós, até os eventuais deslizes se haviam de manter, nem que seja por testemunho histórico. E, noutros assuntos mais altos, há frases que não parecem fazer sentido mas isto é porque não temos estatura para lá chegar. Mas quanto a comentários da política, já não teria qualquer escrúpulo.


----------



## metaphrastes

machadinho said:


> _wall to wall:_ De cabo a rabo?


Talvez, e como já dito, _de uma ponta à outra, _e também: _de fio à pavio, tintin por tintin, do começo ao fim, _ou ainda: _exaustiva e detalhada._


----------



## Danikovacs

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Danikovacs

Pensei isso também, por que mordeu a isca dá mesmo uma impressão que eles foram pegos e não que aproveitaram da situação.






metaphrastes said:


> Esta solução é tentadora, porque _morder a isca _é uma expressão idiomática muito usada em português. Mas não penso que seja a melhor tradução, porque _morder a isca _é cair numa armadilha e ser capturado, ficando numa posição de fraqueza. Ao passo que para o staff da campanha presidencial de Hillary Clinton isto era um trunfo, e punha-os numa posição mais forte (enfraquecendo a credibilidade do adversário).
> 
> Não estou certo de que _to snap the bait _seja uma expressão idiomática em inglês. Apesar de o verbo _to snap _ter entre outros o significado de _morder, apanhar com os dentes, _este não me parece o mais adequado, pelo exposto acima.
> _
> Snap_, enquanto nome, pode significar, entre outras coisas:
> 
> The act of catching an object with the hands (o acto de apanhar um objecto com as mãos)
> 
> Any undertaking that is easy to do (qualquer tarefa de fácil execução)
> As a verb:
> 
> To grasp hastily or eagerly (apanhar apressadamente ou com sofreguidão)
> Entre umas treze definições como substantivo e outras tantas como nome, estas três são as únicas que se adequam ao contexto do texto a traduzir.
> 
> Donde a primeira sugestão seria _pegaram no anzol (de imediato, com oportunismo, sem hesitação, &c). _Mas francamente a solução não é satisfatória, porque um pescador não pega no anzol com as mãos mas espera até o peixe morder e, então, puxa-o! Depois "dá corda", se o peixe é grande e forte, para o cansar, volta a puxar e a dar corda, e só quando o peixe está sem forças, puxa-o para fora da água.
> 
> Francamente, não conheço muito bem as expressões usadas pelos pescadores, mas talvez _puxaram o anzol _transmita a ideia de que o Trump foi apanhado num diálogo comprometedor, e que os seus oponentes imediatamente tiraram proveito disso, _esticando a linha de pesca _para lhe retirar as forças.
> 
> Certamente um pescador, ainda que amador, poderá ter uma solução bem melhor e, se possível, idiomática.
> 
> 
> É exactamente o que a expressão sugere...
> 
> Esta parece ser uma solução muito boa, e idiomática!


----------



## Archimec

_snap at the bait _não parece ser uma expressão idiomática, como metaphrastes apontou, mas _snap at something_ também pode significar _to seize opportunity_ (se este significado já foi mencionado, as minhas desculpas).


----------



## machadinho

Sim, concordo que, nessa forma, ela não seja idiomática, apesar da citação do Samuel Johnson acima.

No entanto, _to *take* the bait_ é sim uma expressão idiomática (fonte). E expressões idiomáticas admitem *certa margem* de modificação estilística. No caso, intensificação de _take_ para _snap._ Portanto, não me parece justificado excluir a tradução literal só por essa razão.

Por outro lado, se o _seize_ em questão tiver mesmo a acepção de _to seize an opportunity_, como sugerido por vocês, então a minha hipótese de que o autor não domina a expressão idiomática _to take the bait_ ficará mais forte. Na melhor das hipóteses, o autor misturou as duas expressões idiomáticas.

É o *contexto* que vai resolver. Certamente não o que nós pensamos a respeito da esperteza ou estultice da equipe da Clinton ao _snap at the bait_. Ora, é perfeitamente possível que eles tenham achado que se tratava de uma grande oportunidade quando na verdade era uma armadilha.


----------



## Archimec

machadinho

...atirou-se à isca...?


----------



## Carfer

E um pouco coloquial, mas que tal '_ir na onda_' ou _'ir atrás de...'_ ? Parece-me que o que está essencialmente em causa é o seguidismo da campanha em relação à comunicação social, por isso me pareceria bem '_ir na onda', 'entrar no barco', 'apanhar o comboio_', etc.


----------



## metaphrastes

Bem, depois de ler os comentários do Machadinho, e relendo com mais atenção o post original, fico inclinado a concordar que, talvez, a intenção do escritor seja exactamente a de dizer que a equipa de Hillary Clinton realmente _mordeu a isca. _Não tenho muito contexto (o artigo integral), mas no curto parágrafo citado há alguns sinais em favor desta tese - que, francamente, é surpreendente, não importa o quão bem ou mal fundada seja na realidade.

Ora, o articulista diz: 


Danikovacs said:


> We, the media, went berserk.


Ora, _berserk _é um termo forte, que significa _frenético, como se possuído dum demónio. _A frase é claramente uma forte autocrítica à imprensa, da qual o autor do artigo é um membro. Noutras palavras, ele considera este frenezi um erro de avaliação. Continuando com esta autocrítica, diz:


Danikovacs said:


> For the next two weeks, as various women came forward accusing Trump of sexual assault, the coverage was *wall to wal*l.


Não faria sentido o autor afirmar, primeiro, que a imprensa foi tomada dum frenezi demoníaco para a seguir considerar coisa sensata a cobertura exaustiva do assunto.
Prosseguindo, o autor trata do aproveitamento feito pela equipa da campanha de Hillary Clinton:


Danikovacs said:


> Hillary Clinton’s campaign *snapped at the bait* and made Trump’s misogyny the centerpiece of its strategy.


À luz da forte autocrítica à imprensa, no início do parágrafo, esta frase só pode ser uma crítica à linha adoptada pela candidata democrata. Portanto, só faz sentido, no contexto, se lida como uma variante da expressão idiomática _mordeu a isca.
_
Confesso que não conhecia o termo _berserk _e, tendo lido na diagonal, simplesmente o saltei, considerando-o irrelevante. Não era. A tese do autor é realmente surpreendente, e não sei o que pensar. Ou antes, admiro-me se o Sr Donald Trump, com toda a sua esperteza e pragmatismo, teria o grau de premeditação para tal estratégia maquiavélica: propagar um diálogo infame, confiando que para o americano médio o assunto seria irrelevante e resultaria na sua vitória - o que não parece muito de acordo com o seu carácter impulsivo. Talvez o autor queira dizer que, afinal, as circunstâncias tornaram patente um ponto fraco, e que todos morderam a isca ao focar exclusivamente neste, independentemente de quem pôs a isca no anzol, e por que motivação.
Mas afinal, sem o artigo completo, tudo isso é especulativo. O importante é que o parágrafo citado contém em si mesmo fortes indicações de que o sentido, afinal, é o de _morder a isca._


----------



## Danikovacs

O artigo completo se encontra em Beware the Tricks and Traps of Donald Trump, News Manipulator in Chief


----------



## Danikovacs

metaphrastes said:


> Bem, depois de ler os comentários do Machadinho, e relendo com mais atenção o post original, fico inclinado a concordar que, talvez, a intenção do escritor seja exactamente a de dizer que a equipa de Hillary Clinton realmente _mordeu a isca. _Não tenho muito contexto (o artigo integral), mas no curto parágrafo citado há alguns sinais em favor desta tese - que, francamente, é surpreendente, não importa o quão bem ou mal fundada seja na realidade.
> 
> Ora, o articulista diz:
> 
> Ora, _berserk _é um termo forte, que significa _frenético, como se possuído dum demónio. _A frase é claramente uma forte autocrítica à imprensa, da qual o autor do artigo é um membro. Noutras palavras, ele considera este frenezi um erro de avaliação. Continuando com esta autocrítica, diz:
> 
> Não faria sentido o autor afirmar, primeiro, que a imprensa foi tomada dum frenezi demoníaco para a seguir considerar coisa sensata a cobertura exaustiva do assunto.
> Prosseguindo, o autor trata do aproveitamento feito pela equipa da campanha de Hillary Clinton:
> 
> À luz da forte autocrítica à imprensa, no início do parágrafo, esta frase só pode ser uma crítica à linha adoptada pela candidata democrata. Portanto, só faz sentido, no contexto, se lida como uma variante da expressão idiomática _mordeu a isca.
> _
> Confesso que não conhecia o termo _berserk _e, tendo lido na diagonal, simplesmente o saltei, considerando-o irrelevante. Não era. A tese do autor é realmente surpreendente, e não sei o que pensar. Ou antes, admiro-me se o Sr Donald Trump, com toda a sua esperteza e pragmatismo, teria o grau de premeditação para tal estratégia maquiavélica: propagar um diálogo infame, confiando que para o americano médio o assunto seria irrelevante e resultaria na sua vitória - o que não parece muito de acordo com o seu carácter impulsivo. Talvez o autor queira dizer que, afinal, as circunstâncias tornaram patente um ponto fraco, e que todos morderam a isca ao focar exclusivamente neste, independentemente de quem pôs a isca no anzol, e por que motivação.
> Mas afinal, sem o artigo completo, tudo isso é especulativo. O importante é que o parágrafo citado contém em si mesmo fortes indicações de que o sentido, afinal, é o de _morder a isca._



Excelente análise!


----------



## mglenadel

Se me permitem, "morder a isca" em português passa a ideia de que há *intenção* de iludir. No original, (sabendo que o que ocorreu não foi intencional — as denúncias não foram feitas para que o comitê eleitoral seguisse uma direção errada) a ideia mais importante é "*snapped*", ou seja, que o comitê se apressou em aproveitar a polêmica. Uma expressão em português que não denota intencionalidade seria, por exemplo "embarcar em canoa furada".


----------

